

Super Mario Opens Firefox - jgroch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dfGv7ltfB4
Mario on my computer's desktop.  (A proof of concept written in Java.)
======
Mithrandir
I hope that the source code will be available on that program someday.

~~~
jgroch
Most of the things that I thought made it interesting are actually done by
Java's Robot API:
[http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/Robot....](http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/Robot.html)
For example, being able to automate double clicking and getting screen
captures (for edge-detection).

